# I.D. Please. Black Rhombeus?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Here are the pics.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

kinda looks like a irritan


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> kinda looks like a irritan


Tail is wrong for irritans...most likely S.rhombeus from what I see.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks like a rhom to me so i concur


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> looks like a rhom to me so i concur


i have many many of those...

S. Rhombeus!!!! but to determine if its a diamonds, too early to tell....
you got to know where it came from...


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

How big is he? Looks just like my rhom at 3 inches


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks like a rhom with its shape, elongation and rhomboid shape. best way to tell, is the serrae, scutes. from the last pic, they seem like those of a rhom, though not clear enough for 100%. that being said i dunno what else it could be, so i say rhom.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id say it was rhom..........almost sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am between rhom and compressus because in some of the pics it looks like you can see bars.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am between rhom and compressus because in some of the pics it looks like you can see bars.


Good eye GG...not sure if the head is concave enough, but definitely a possibility.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> I am between rhom and compressus because in some of the pics it looks like you can see bars.


Good eye GG...not sure if the head is concave enough, but definitely a possibility.
[/quote]
i see what you mean about the bars............................but still gonna stick with rhom...............maybe...hmmm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> I am between rhom and compressus because in some of the pics it looks like you can see bars.


Good eye GG...not sure if the head is concave enough, but definitely a possibility.
[/quote]
I agree the body shape looks totally rhombeus group....Im just confused by the bars.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Frank what do you think?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

It looks like a rhom but I am seeing about 3-5 spots on each side that are elongated... Based on that, I am going to say compressus but this is a difficult ID. Very nice fish though!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont see any serious bars or anything GG. i think its a rhom


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

don't worry, its a rhombeus!


----------



## RhomChezi (Dec 22, 2005)

looks just like my compressus


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice lookn fish whatever it is.


----------

